# Key West owners???



## dcgoff (Aug 9, 2005)

I recently bought a 186 CC and was wondering if anyone could recommend the best spot to mount my depht finder transducer on it? The install instructions says to mount 15" from the edge of the prop but that puts it right by a strake. What about inside the bilge area? Also, I have a hard time driving it on the trailer. I was wondering it moving the bunks in a few inches might help?


----------



## JerryB (May 15, 2003)

here is some generic transducer advice: 

mount your transducer to a board and clamp it onto the transom with some type of c-clamp then take her out for a spin and see how the sonar works. you can stop and reposition until you find the spot, then mark and finish the job. 


as for driving onto the bunks: get a big can of 100% silicone spray and spray the heck out of the bunks, let dry while out fishing and when you come back you should be able to load much easier. works great on my boat. do be careful not to remove your bow eye line until you have your boat over the water, some boats have been known to unload themselves on steep ramps after the silicone spray job. 

cheers
jerry


----------



## johnnyleo11 (Dec 17, 2003)

I have to mount transducers on boats at work sometimes. See if you can mount it a couple of inches above the spot you're looking to mount it. You can possibly calibrate the depth on your display unit to adjust for the couple of inches that you had to raise it.


----------



## JerryB (May 15, 2003)

if you mount it too high it won't read when on plane, so do a test before you drill holes. 

alot of guys up here mount the transducers on a board made of white plastic so they don't have to drill the hull. check these out:

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templates/product/horizontal-item.jsp?_DARGS=/cabelas/en/common/catalog/item-link.jsp_A&_DAV=MainCatcat21276&id=0000847010102a&navCount=1&podId=0000847&parentId=cat21402&navAction=push&catalogCode=IF&rid=&parentType=index&indexId=cat21402&hasJS=true

i use the pro model on my boat. 

good luck,
jerry


----------

